# Going up the north to buy drink



## Bob the slob (26 Jul 2007)

Having a housewarming next week and was thinking of going up to Newry to get my alcohol for it. 

Would it be worth it?


----------



## Caveat (26 Jul 2007)

*Re: Goin up the north to buy drink*

Depends a lot on where you live (i.e. hassle of driving/petrol etc).

Good savings to be made though e.g. can of Budweiser approx. €1.50/€1.60; bottle of Concho Y Toro Merlot approx. €9.50.

Always good deals on 24 bottles of lager in Sainsbury's (Miller etc)


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jul 2007)

Dunnes Stores selling 24 cans of Cobra for €24 recently-hard to do better than that.

They have also had pretty good deals on bottles of Miller and Stella.


----------



## Stephenkelly (26 Jul 2007)

Was up there last week - Miller Stella and Bud are €1 a bottle but they are smaller bottles. I found huge savings on wines and spirits. If you are there go to sainsburys and look out for cleaning products - massive savings on them!


----------



## Firefly (26 Jul 2007)

Superquinn in Dublin are selling Bud and Miller - 19.99 for 24 33cl bottles. Also, O'Briens offies are selling the same bottles for a euro each so no need to go North me thinks.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jul 2007)

Stephenkelly said:


> If you are there go to sainsburys and look out for cleaning products - massive savings on them!


 

Ah now, Fr. Jack was able to handle the floor cleaner, but I wouldn't recommend it for a house warming.


----------



## LaserLips (26 Jul 2007)

I did hear (with no experience myself) that Sainsburys in Newry are more expensive than the rest of the North (due to Southern business). So travel further north


----------



## Bob the slob (26 Jul 2007)

Head is wrecked cos ppl are telling do go, dont go lol

Think I will just go and see for myself.


----------



## Bob the slob (26 Jul 2007)

Am staying put.  Its more expensive just checked it on tesco.ie vs sainsbury.co.uk its aob ut €40 more expensive to go up the north for drink , plus €40 petrol so would have lost €80.


----------



## SadBob (26 Jul 2007)

Plus, the Carbon Footprint for the house warming would just jump exponentially!


----------



## podd (26 Jul 2007)

Prices of alcoholic beverages in Sainsburys...

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3184&GroupBy=1024
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3191&GroupBy=1051
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3185&GroupBy=875
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3190&GroupBy=1048
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3189&GroupBy=1842


----------



## andrew1977 (27 Jul 2007)

I used to frequently nip across the border for cheap booze but in the past year or so i have to say the best bargains for drink is down in the Republic
Most stores are basically giving away crates of beer now, miller, budweiser etc.
Loads of specials to be had everywhere ,i dont both going across the border for beer now.


----------



## Guest127 (28 Jul 2007)

there are still odd deals in sainsburys that beat tescos/dunnes etc but they are becoming the exception. noticed 15  cans of Harp in culloville yesterday for £9.99 but you can get 18 in newry for £10. and its nothing to do with the shops this is the price printed on the packaging. be careful buying  Carlsberg in the north. probably the worst beer in the world ( brewed in Northampton)


----------



## Deelite (4 Aug 2008)

Can anybody recommend a place in Newry that sells 4.3% Heinken - I can't stomach the 5% one - which Sainsburys sells.


----------



## steph1 (4 Aug 2008)

Just make sure you have enough supplies in.  Remember the new closing times of the off licences 10pm.  You dont want to run short.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Aug 2008)

podd said:


> Prices of alcoholic beverages in Sainsburys...
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3184&GroupBy=1024
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/Products.aspx?Department=10&Shelf=3191&GroupBy=1051
> ...


Interesting site - pity there's not an _Irish _version (at least not since shoppingbill.com (?) closed). And before anybody suggests/asks - no - I don't have time to start one myself.


----------



## tallpaul (5 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> pity there's not an _Irish _version (at least not since shoppingbill.com (?) closed).


 
Interesting I only remembered that site over the weekend and thought what a loss it is. Particularly now that sentiment for shopping around when it comes to grocery shopping is increasing... 

If I remember correctly the original owners of the site put it up for sale but discontinued updating it at the same time, which I always thought was a little foolish...


----------



## collieb (5 Aug 2008)

cuchulainn said:


> there are still odd deals in sainsburys that beat tescos/dunnes etc but they are becoming the exception. noticed 15 cans of Harp in culloville yesterday for £9.99 but you can get 18 in newry for £10. and its nothing to do with the shops this is the price printed on the packaging. be careful buying Carlsberg in the north. probably the worst beer in the world ( brewed in Northampton)


 
But they also have Carlsberg 'export' which is 5% and the real deal (not to mention Carlsberh 'Special Brew' at 9%!!). Got 15 440ml cans in Sainsbury's yesterday for £10.50, which is €13.25 according to XE (or €0.20 per 100 ml). 

Also, were doing a very good deal on Fosters, Carlsberg (English version), Carling tennants and Kronenberg (sold out unfortunately or I would have got it) of 2 boxes of 15 - 20 cans for £16. Didn't like the others apart from Kronenberg so stuck to Carlsberg export. 

I find that special offers on beers in ireland are usually confined to Bottles and rarely appear for cans, although I'm interested to hear of a Cobra 24 can offer - or was that a mistake and should be bottles? Anyway, bottles are no good when you are shopping for you Electric Picnic supplies - cans only!! The cheapest cans seem to be 24 cans of Tuborg (or Bavaria) for 28 euro (or 0.23 per 100ml). So much better deals to be done on cans up North but if bottles are ok then there isn't much of a difference..


----------



## N&C (6 Aug 2008)

Is there an Asda in Newry? I went to Asda in Enniskillen recently to get drink for a small family party. For €100 i got:

3 bottles of Cava
5 bottles of Merlot (Lindemans)
5 bottles of Chardonnay (Hardys)
24 bottles of Heino
12 pint bottles of magners

I thought I did well!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandrat (6 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Interesting site - pity there's not an _Irish _version (at least not since shoppingbill.com (?) closed). And before anybody suggests/asks - no - I don't have time to start one myself.


 

Ah go on


----------

